# Least Played Xenos Race



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So in general what are your thoughts on which xenos race is the least played in stores and tournaments in the UK?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd guess at Orks to be honest, but I can see Necrons still being on the rise, so maybe not that widespread just yet.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

squats :biggrin:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I very rarely see Orks in Games Workshop Manchester and certainly haven't played against them in years.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Until recently, 'twas the 'Crons.

Now I'd say Tau.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> squats :biggrin:


Guess I'll go rest the "days without squats being mentioned" counter _again_, cheers khrone...

In my club it seems to be nids and tau. But then there aren't many xenos players at all, most are guard or some flavour of power armour.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> squats :biggrin:


Zoats! :laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

From my visits, it seems to be Tau that are the rarest of the Xeno's.

Alice


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Tau to be sure, with Nids close behind. Necrons are on the rise but I'm still the only person I play with that uses them. Eldar and Dark Eldar are everywhere, as are Orks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tau. was crons till the new codex


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

locally crons and deldar. i m the only de player and until I put towards crons there are none.

we have lots of flavour in different sm and guard armies using the fw rules to enhance c:sm and ig, 2 csm, 1 daemons, 3 tau (one kroot based, one fish of fury and one farsight), and 2 eldar (both based around 30 fragons in serpents). 3 orks make up other numbers.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't speak for Uk, but here I'd say Orks. There's at least one of every other xenos, and I used to be the unique and beautiful necron snowflake until the new codex. Now the local gw is all marines and necrons.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Sothot said:


> Can't speak for Uk, but here I'd say Orks. There's at least one of every other xenos, and I used to be the unique and beautiful necron snowflake until the new codex. Now the local gw is all marines and necrons.


I feel you, I used to be the lone Cron. Now I'm surrounded by traitors to the C'tan that don't even know what they've betrayed, and laugh when they see my monoliths, asking why I bought them when they're so uncompetitive. I simply look at them with the exasperation only an oldcron can feel.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Even better, I picked up a new battleforce to add to my immortal and ghost ark count, and the redshirt says "Oh, another new Necron hey? Do you have the codex?"
/dies

Please tell me everybody feels this way when their book is updated?


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm sure Space Puppies and Dark Eldar were like WHAT THE FUCK when the new codex came out and they were no longer the unique and special flower at their FLGS.

This is pretty common. A new codex comes out, its pretty good, there are shenanigans in it and for a while the advance of offensive strategy far outpaces the advance of defensive strategy, meaning that exploits and tricks in the books run rampant for a while until someone figures out the easy way to counter it (JOTWW spam anyone?). The faddish interest peters out because people have to think in order to win again, and the cycle continues.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

lol at warhammer world (my closest GW) every army is fairly common...but no suprise really. Even still probably orks are least common.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Believe it or not its eldar where I'm from which is crazy they are good.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Nids are rarest here. Tau also rare.

A few more Necron players since the new codex, but I'm the only regular Necron player.

DEldar are everywhere, as are Eldar and Exodite Raiders.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone from the Birmingham Area got a general view of whats popular?


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

> I'm sure Space Puppies and Dark Eldar were like WHAT THE FUCK when the new codex came out and they were no longer the unique and special flower at their FLGS.
> 
> This is pretty common. A new codex comes out, its pretty good, there are shenanigans in it and for a while the advance of offensive strategy far outpaces the advance of defensive strategy, meaning that exploits and tricks in the books run rampant for a while until someone figures out the easy way to counter it (JOTWW spam anyone?). The faddish interest peters out because people have to think in order to win again, and the cycle continues.


This. A thousand times this. I am, and have been the only chaos player at my LGS for a damn long time now, and I just know when the new dex drops it's all I will see, with people talking like it was their first love and suddenly they're experts on them.

Allofmyrage.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I played puppies since 2006, i remember putting together the metal-plastic hybrid long fangs. now i walk in and people are like "oh more space wolves, why don't you play something different" It will be the same when the chaos dex drops.


----------



## CaptainQuackers (Jan 4, 2012)

Ditto on the Space Puppies rage, people go on about how overplayed SW are and get shitty with me when I unpack my ONE squad of LF for a 2000 pt game. I imagine GK feel even worse, as they are still very flavour of the month along with Necrons. Around here nids are the least played race, only myself and another bloke play them out of thirty something people.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Most played--Space Marines
Least Played--Tau


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I have not seen a Tau army played in a long time. 

We just finished up a campaign a month or so ago.

There was two ork players, two dark eldar, one eldar, everything else was marines, guard and grey knights and me with my sisters of battle.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

least popular now are CSM & Demons...but people who play those armies have simply moved on to a different project. They still play their Awesome Marines, just less often and more of a "for fun" games.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Fallen said:


> least popular now are CSM & Demons...but people who play those armies have simply moved on to a different project. They still play their Awesome Marines, just less often and more of a "for fun" games.


Ironically enough, im not only the lone CSM player but CD player at my LGS as well. Which is sad considering there are about 20-30 active 40k players. It's a sea of SW, BA, and GK. At least my rhubrics are getting some table time 
k:

also about 75% of them haven't figured out how to handle fatecrusher yet either, unless my army defeats itself.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

At my FLGS i'm the only tau player.

We also don't have a DE or nids player. Of course 90% of the people are some flavour of SM (although oddly enough none of them are GK)


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

CattleBruiser said:


> At my FLGS i'm the only tau player.
> 
> We also don't have a DE or nids player. Of course 90% of the people are some flavour of SM (although oddly enough none of them are GK)


NO GK?! Where are you from? Willing to relocate!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Sothot said:


> Can't speak for Uk, but here I'd say Orks. There's at least one of every other xenos, and I used to be the unique and beautiful necron snowflake until the new codex. Now the local gw is all marines and necrons.


Oh how I hear you borther, it was the same for me. That was there appeal to me, they weren't shocking (just limited units) and no one played them. If I hadn't played them before the update then I certainly wouldn't play now. But still I'm the most well knwon cron player at my store so its ok.



Iron Angel said:


> I feel you, I used to be the lone Cron. Now I'm surrounded by traitors to the C'tan that don't even know what they've betrayed, and laugh when they see my monoliths, asking why I bought them when they're so uncompetitive. I simply look at them with the exasperation only an oldcron can feel.


I was the only one in my stor par one of the assistants there who had a small army, now every time I go its someone with a massive army and then when they see my pariahs they are like "what's that? Its not in the codex?!" ...*facepalm* :russianroulette: and then "what are you going to use them as" -hmmm i dunno maybe flayed ones WHAT DO YOU THINK I'M GOING TO USE THEM AS LYCHGUARD OF COURSE. - and 90%of them I see are under 12 :threaten:

Anyway back to the orginal topic - I would say eldar, I know one 2 players of that all the others I know atleast 5, unless deamons cout as xenos? At which point the only person I know who plays it is me.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Ravner, Minnesota.... Land of trees, cold, and not much else.

That probably explains the lack of players.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

Around here we have most xenos armies. I play orks, I know a couple of every other kind. the only xenos we're missing is demons. I know 2 players, but they pretty much shelved their armies because of the difficulty to use them.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Here Aside from my brother nobody plays Tau at all (And he has little interest as it is). Infact since i've started aside from the hammerhead at the massive tank game we had I've seen no Tau period. Theres also only 2 Sisters Players but there not Xenos.

Most common Xeno armies are Eldar and of Course Necrons. My area's going throw a necron phase at the moment. Everyone and there mum has a cron army now aday when before it was just me


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

You'd think it would be Tau, since they're codex really blows, but crazy enough as it seems, I seem them quite often at my shop. I'd say Orks are the least played. But, I know that there are ton of people who have a second Ork army.


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Where I am it's eldar.

We have lots of players from each of the other xenos races, and I am the only one with any eldar.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Creator of Chaos said:


> Here Aside from my brother nobody plays Tau at all (And he has little interest as it is). Infact since i've started aside from the hammerhead at the massive tank game we had I've seen no Tau period. Theres also only 2 Sisters Players but there not Xenos.
> 
> Most common Xeno armies are Eldar and of Course Necrons. My area's going throw a necron phase at the moment. Everyone and there mum has a cron army now aday when before it was just me


 
What's your area man? I'm from North Perth area.


Edit: Oh and I have no idea about the least used xenos army in my area as I have not played a game since I moved from Sydney 2 years ago.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

The last time I played at my local game store, not more than a couple weeks ago, every one had power armour except the one cron. 15 players and only one xeno!!! We use to have a nid player and an ork player but the disappeared about the time 5th ed came out. I have both nids and tau but, my armies are to small for the games we usually play and I dont have the money to finish them quite yet.

So, in my area, I too would say Tau. Both my brother and friend have orks and crons.

P.S. I know the thread says in the U.K. but I just wanted to show thats its not just you guys that have not been seeing Xenos.


----------



## Creator of Chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Shady ed said:


> What's your area man? I'm from North Perth area.
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh and I have no idea about the least used xenos army in my area as I have not played a game since I moved from Sydney 2 years ago.


From sydney wow. I'm Impressed. what made you move over here? Anyway I'm from the rockingham area but I go to the fremantle gamesworkshop mostly which is located only a short walk from the train station actually. 

Fremantle = Mostly Marines and Necrons with a splash of Dark Eldar, Eldar, a few nids and I think most have Orks as a 2nd or 3rd army

Also which part of north perth do you reside in?


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

haha, im a massive tau nut... and people always look at me sideways... anyways, the one xenoarmy i ever rarely see anymore would actually have to be (besides tau) orks!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Anyone from the Birmingham Area got a general view of whats popular?


Living in Solihull (rather close to Birmingham) we rarely get any Tau players come in now. In fact we had more Necron players before the new codex than Tau players around here. Closely followed by Dark Eldar.

Eldar are the most popular (mainly because IA 11 made a bunch of us start Corsair armies) around here with Necrons now second.

In fact we have more non SM armies in my store than SM armies which is very clever planning from our store manager to increase some variety in store. Although I do have some Sally shoulder pads incoming and Pellas Mir'san is converted up already.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Creator of Chaos said:


> From sydney wow. I'm Impressed. what made you move over here? Anyway I'm from the rockingham area but I go to the fremantle gamesworkshop mostly which is located only a short walk from the train station actually.
> 
> Fremantle = Mostly Marines and Necrons with a splash of Dark Eldar, Eldar, a few nids and I think most have Orks as a 2nd or 3rd army
> 
> Also which part of north perth do you reside in?


 
My girlfriends family live over here so we moved over so she can be closer to them.

I've never been to Freeo, I mostly go to the Perth GW and sometimes the one in Morley. I'm from Joondalup.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Also I find that Chaos seems to be getting rarer, the only player I know apart from me (and I'm not much of a CSM player) is MidnightSun


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

It's weird, so many have said Tau and 'Nids, but I'm up to my fucking knees in the things, Haven't seen an Eldar force in six years and only seen 1 DE in the past 4 years.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

falcoso said:


> Also I find that Chaos seems to be getting rarer, the only player I know apart from me (and I'm not much of a CSM player) is MidnightSun


You forgot me  Though i tend to hang more in the SW tactics areas, that way i don't have to repeat "Lash Sorcerer, Termicide, Plague Marines, Oblits" over and over.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't see many (read any) DE armies (i only played against one many years ago back when DE was slacked off as a difficult to play army - must say it kicked my proverbial backside), despite the strength of the codex (necrons are very popular, as are tau). However, i play perhaps a rarely seen army too (Imperial Guard) at my FLGS. Love to play one now though with my mech guard - i CAN SHOOT DA PAPER PLANES!! Daemons are also the rarest, perhaps as they're a quirky army and most dual GW gamers (ie fantasy and 40k) play separate armies for each.

CSM and Eldar at my LGS are normally nails or absolutely SWEET looking, but again fairly rare.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> It's weird, so many have said Tau and 'Nids, but I'm up to my fucking knees in the things, Haven't seen an Eldar force in six years and only seen 1 DE in the past 4 years.


Ok then Midnight is the only other CSM player I know in real life par me :friends:

And yeah I'm the only Deamons player I know (again in real life)


----------

